# Type H couplers



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I have had several requests for Type H couplers over the last couple years. At first, I declined, because I couldn't see how to draw it. After I drew rotary couplers, I realized I had most of what I needed to re-visit the Type H projects. I got my prints in last week, and made the mold over the weekend. Here are the first waxes:


----------



## chris lepore (Apr 12, 2008)

Looks great


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Again Burl, you're work is superb. Two thumbs up from me.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Wow! Pretty soon you're going to have quite the coupler selection for us to choose from


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

WOW! Operating sessions just got a whole better with these. Excellent work.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I did not realize it was an upwards motion to open the coupler.

Is that because the coupler uses gravity to keep the pin "down" to avoid uncoupling?

Greg 1,015


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg: yes, it all works on gravity. 

What took me a while to figure out was the linkage between the cut bar & the pin. You can see it in engineering drawings, but it didn't click until I started looking at prototype couplers up close. Sort of like a 3-link chain, with an allen wrench jammed in the middle link.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, it is actually fascinating to see it operate, seems like a lot more moving parts than needed, but I assume using gravity to keep things "closed" is what adds to the parts count.

In any case, a beautiful model!

Greg 1,010


----------



## chris lepore (Apr 12, 2008)

Burl,
When will they be available?


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Hard to say. I have a couple adjustments to make, and the foundry is not running brass every week right now. A month or two, maybe?


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Wow!!!!!

Burl with all of your couplers, will it be as "easy" as taking the Kadees out and installing yours?


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

These are designed to fit a Kadee #1 scale coupler box.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

The first castings have arrived, and I'm satisfied with them:





































Pricing info is listed here: http://burlrice.com/_LS_Coupler/


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Forgot to mention, I'm also making an insert for locomotive applications. This will make the coupler slack-less:


----------



## Proto48guy (5 mo ago)

Burl:
Came across your post while looking for 1:29 scale couplers for a 1:29 model am contemplating on buying for display. Not at all happy with all the usual coupler offerings and want something as close to the prototype as possible. Yours looks fantastic. I realize your post is about 7 years old but are these couplers available for purchase? 

Joe


----------



## Turbo4whl (5 mo ago)

Proto48guy said:


> Burl:
> Came across your post while looking for 1:29 scale couplers for a 1:29 model am contemplating on buying for display. Not at all happy with all the usual coupler offerings and want something as close to the prototype as possible. Yours looks fantastic. I realize your post is about 7 years old but are these couplers available for purchase?
> 
> Joe


Hi Joe,
I am new on this forum also, but not new being on a forum. Looks like Burl hasn't visited this forum for 3 years.


----------



## Proto48guy (5 mo ago)

Turbo4whl said:


> Hi Joe,
> I am new on this forum also, but not new being on a forum. Looks like Burl hasn't visited this forum for 3 years.


Turbo4whl:

Thank you. Realized Burl has not been on here for a while but was hoping he still had email notifications turned on and got my message that way. Perhaps someone else has or had the same interest and knows something about these more prototypical couplers. Likewise am new to this forum and focus has been on Fn3, 1:20.3 narrow gauge but looking to dabble in 1:29 as well.

Again thank you,

Joe


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Did you try clicking on the link to his site?  There is an address listed in the contact.


----------



## Proto48guy (5 mo ago)

Not able to find Burl's site. Do you have a link?


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

At the bottom of his post #14


----------

